# Climatologia do Verão alentejano



## David sf (15 Jul 2011 às 23:54)

A propósito da discussão que tem invadido o tópico de seguimento de modelos, analisei as temperaturas máximas e mínimas nos meses de Junho a Setembro em Beja, desde 2001. 

Contei o número de dias com temperaturas superiores a 39ºC (para dar alguma margem para se poder dizer que uma boa parte do Alentejo atingiu os 40ºC), os dias em que a máxima tinha ficado abaixo dos 30ºC e o número de noites tropicais (mínima abaixo dos 20ºC).

1. Número dias com máxima superior a 39ºC:



Jun		      8
Jul 		      27
Ago		      31
Set		      2

A maior parte dos anos (6 em 10) têm 5 dias ou menos com máximas superiores a 39ºC. O total de 68 dias, ou seja, em média menos de 7 dias por ano.

2.Número de dias com máxima inferior a 30ºC:


Jul		63
Ago		60

Só contabilizei Julho e Agosto, porque nos restantes meses havia muitos dias assim. De qualquer modo o total de 123 é mais do dobro (58) dos dias com mais de 39ºC. Exceptuando 2003 e 2010, em todos os anos houve mais dias abaixo dos 30ºC do que acima dos 39ºC.

3. Noites tropicais


Jun		13
Jul		34
Ago		37
Set		5

Esta foi a mais surpreendente. São raras as noites tropicais, ao contrário do senso comum. Há 5 anos em que não as houve, ou houve um número irrisório (menos de 5), e o total é bastante baixo (89, média de 8,9, cerca de 7%).


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2011 às 00:02)

E foste logo pegar numa década quente...


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2011 às 15:05)

Não será antes a climatologia do verão em Beja?
É que no Alentejo ocorrem boas variações.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2011 às 23:18)

Fonte: Dados trabalhados a partir de datasets do NCDC/NOAA (2011 apenas até 21 Julho)


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2011 às 23:59)

Só 2003 (14) teve quase tantos dias com T >= 40ºC como toda a década de 80 (15) e certamente mais que a década de 70.


----------

